# Strap Cleaning



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, does anyone know the best way to clean white stiching on a black leather watch strap, ive tried soap and water that didnt make much difference, bicarbonate soda made a small difference but the stiching still looks grubby,

any ideas anyone?


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

Nobody have any ideas then?

I was thinking maybe try some vanish stain remover but not sure how it will interact with the leather, its a seiko strap if that makes a difference.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Wear rubber gloves and try a small hand steamer?

Mike


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

How about toothpaste.


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

dobra said:


> Wear rubber gloves and try a small hand steamer?
> 
> Mike





PC-Magician said:


> How about toothpaste.


I dont have a steamer, i could hold it over a boiling kettle i suppose?

Id never even thought to consider toothpaste, i know its slightly abrasive not sure how that would work on cotton stitching but ill give it a go.

thanks for the replies.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

You could try Vanish or a similar product used for the washing machine.

Rob


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi I work in the motor trade and its not uncommon to get some dirt and marks on stitched leather seats when we do seat repairs etc , we use AUTOGLYM interior shampoo ( in a spray ) and am pretty confident it will do the job .


----------

